# Anyone know of a good freeware art program for Windows 7?



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

I have GIMP for photo altering and it's similar to Photoshop - is there a really cool painting program for free download out there? The basic Paint that came with my Windows 7 is OK but I'm sure there are way more sophisticated ones. 

Let me know which ones you've tried and what version of Windows you're running. I know lots of designers prefer Mac if that's still an issue these days? I had an older computer till just this year so I'm sort of playing catch-up on how far software has come.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Hiajarose (27 d ago)

FireAlpaca is free and quite powerful in my opinion.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Gotta' love Zombie threads! 🤪🤪 

For anyone reading this one 12 years after the original post, maybe consider Krita as your go-to free art software for PC or MAC. It is relatively powerful, but my experience is that it is geared more towards illustration/comics and basic video rather than "fine" art. Not that "fine" art cannot be created with it, but that doing so is much more difficult than other packages I've used.

Beware of Krita's forums, though. It seems to be more concerned with being PC/woke than providing a platform for honest discussions. Terms such as "Van ****" are prohibited, and who wants to talk about art if famous artists or the hues named for them cannot be mentioned?


----------



## RTan (16 d ago)

Krita is easily the best free art software out there, and I've tried them all, but it really depends on the style of art you want to create. Most programs excel at one thing over another. Most paid programs have a free trial, might as well try them all to see what you like.
Forgot, I also recommend sketchbook pro, it's also free, which might be easier if your a beginner to digital art. It's got a simpler interface.


----------



## shellifitz (7 d ago)

I am trying out ArtRage Vitae atm. I have been grokking the Gimp for 13 years. Krita is also pretty cool. I like to mix them all up together.

shellifitzpatrick.com


----------

